# £75 saving from Scotland



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all, 
We know there aren't (or doesn't seem to be) many of us Motorhomers in Scotland, but I though I would let you aware of the sale on Superfast Ferry tickets from Rosyth to Zeebrugge for all of this year IF you book before the end of January. We have travelled on this ferry 7 times with no complaints - alright it is a bit more expensive but saves getting stuck on the road down south and on the hassle. I have added up what it costs us normally to travel to Calais from Central Scotland and on return we are probably only about £70 worse off by travelling from Rosyth. And thats not counting the wear and tear on your motorhome. NO I am not an advertiser, just a seasonned traveller. Let us know if you need more info on the ferry
Frankie


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*Save £75 from Scotland*

Hi Frankie
Will have to do some mileage calculations (didnt go to school in St Andrews for nowt) tosee which is best for us
We go across to Hull (200miles) & either Zebruge or Rotterdam
Zebruge is only 60miles North of Calaise
& as dover is a 450 mile jouney So we save some 200 miles on UK fuel prices about 7 gallons each way
And you get a nights sleep on the ferry No chance of getting a good sleep on the Dove - Calaise trip


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*Save £75 from Scotland*

Hi Frankie

Just re-read you letter
Are you sure that you are not bettrer off travelling from Rosyth

600 miles to Dover say 20 gallon £100
Nights Camping poss 2 from The Land of The Brave

So thats about £200

The ship saves 1200 miles travelling

Am I correct or just making a case for sailing from Scotland???????????


----------



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

*I think you are correct*

Hi Pamn'Pete
Thanks for reply. No I don't think you are just making a case for Scotland, I think you are probably right. I have posted this message in another part of the site a few weeks ago and people replied trying to convince me that it was more expensive to travel from Scotland so I have probably been blinded a bit by their opinions.
I think when people hear the price of travel from rosyth to Zeebruge (£450 - £550 cabin and return) they are shocked, but like you, when we add it up the figures go positively for travel from Rosyth.
I think it is difficult for some people to realize that it can take 12 hours from here to the South of England.
Thanks for the support and renewed confidence in our thinking!
Keep in touch


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*rosyth*

Hi Frankie Thanks for the prices couldnt find anything

One of our neighbours (an EXPERIENCED traveler ) goes to Harwich to saw £10 to Hook of holland we go to Hull to Rotterdam which is about 250 miles each way less
Think he must pedL HIS WAY THERE


----------

